# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja HSL-alueelta - elokuu 2012

## aki

1.8

v35 / Helb 39
v56 / VT 80
363 / Helb 810

----------


## joboo

1.8

Helb 33 / 539

----------


## Palomaa

01. Elokuuta.
VT 520 - e11  :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

1.8

Helb 3 / H39
Helb 69 / H39A
Helb 617 / H45
Helb 1126 / H40

----------


## aki

2.8

PL 867 oli tänään koulutusautona linjan 510 reitillä.

----------


## joboo

2.8

Helb 5 / H39
Helb 125 / H15A
Helb 503 / H42
Helb 611 / H45
Helb 701 / H75 & 77
Helb 826 / 362
Helb 1008 / H14

----------


## zige94

3.8.

HelB 1127 /h54

----------


## joboo

3.8

Helb 2 / H39
Helb 4 / H39
Helb 5 / H39
Helb 65 / H39
Helb 67 / H54
Helb 611 / H45
Helb 9805 / H39

----------


## Aleksi.K

2.8.12 Espoo

VT 319 (Scania teli Ikarus)/e11

----------


## zige94

4.8.

VT 571 /s623

NF 479 &  746 /s741(K)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:30 ----------

4.8.

VT 358 /s650
VT 556 /h74

----------


## joboo

4.8

Helb 2 / H39
Helb 4 / H39
Helb 6 / H15A
Helb 272 / H70T
Helb 609 / H18
Helb 610 / H14
Helb 616 / H52
Helb 709 / H52
Helb 805 / H40
Helb 810 / 362
Helb 911 / 362
Helb 951 / H69
Helb 1127 / H69
Helb 1130 / H45

----------


## zige94

5.8.

VT 211 /v72X
VT 170 /v70X

----------


## Palomaa

5. Elokuuta. 
VT 94 - 132
VT 502 - v70x

----------


## joboo

5.8

Helb 2 / H39
Helb 4 / H39/A
Helb 7 / H43
Helb 815 / H41
Helb 908 / H63
Helb 911 / H63
Helb 935 / H14
Helb 937 / H45
Helb 957 / 362
Helb 1006 / 345
Helb 1007 / 345
Helb 1009 / H41
Helb 1105 / H52
Helb 1130 / H45
NF 620 / H95

----------


## joboo

6.8

Helb 5, 6 & 7 / H39
Helb 39 / H45
Helb 41 / H52
Helb 229 / H14B
Helb 501 / H14
Helb 610 / H14
Helb 957 / 363A
VT 1205 / 453

----------


## Palomaa

> VT 1205 / 453


Ai 1205 on vielä täällä? ;o Eli onko siis kyseinen auto jäämässä meidän iloksi?

----------


## aki

7.8 aamuruuhka

363 / Helb 9915

----------


## joboo

7.8

510 / Helb 9937
539 / Helb 9913
539 / Helb 9914

----------


## Nak

7.8

Nf 67 / e10K
Nf 362 / 122
Pl 724 / e42
Vt 318 / e31

----------


## JT

Ti 7.8. Espoo

NF #823 (VDL Citea LLE, GKN-323) / 43

----------


## joboo

7.8

Helb 2 / H39/A
Helb 4 / H70V
Helb 6 / H39/A
Helb 53 / H75
Helb 74 / 345
Helb 112 / 362
Helb 421 / 363
Helb 501 / H14B
Helb 502 / H63
Helb 616 / 345
Helb 931 / H45
Helb 1207 / 615
Helb 9917 / 363A
Helb 9918 / 360K

----------


## Palomaa

> Ti 7.8. Espoo
> NF #823 (VDL Citea LLE, GKN-323) / 43


Noniin, vihdoinkin VDL linjalla!  :Smile:  Onko tiedossa että olisiko tänäänkin 8. Elokuuta ?

----------


## Nak

8.8

Nf 53 / 270
Nf 363 / 270

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 8.8.2012

NOF 605 on ilmastoitu

----------


## joboo

8.8

Helb 9914 / 539

----------


## aki

Helbin volvoja 9913-9918 on nyt havaittu parina päivänä linjoilla 539 ja 360-363, onkohan näistä tulossa linjojen 360-364 ruuhka-vakkareita ensi viikosta lähtien?

----------


## Aleksi.K

08.08.2012 Otaniemi

Helb 50 (Volvo Ikarus teli)/510

Helb 9805 (Volvo Carrus City L teli)/510

----------


## joboo

8.8

Helb 7 / H39
Helb 304 / H14B
Helb 503 / H45
Helb 815 / H41
Helb 909 / H57
Helb 1108 / H45
Helb 9916 / 363

----------


## Nak

8.8

Vt 333 / e65

----------


## LimoSWN

8.8.2012 
VT 509 452/453 ( juttelin kuskin kaa elielillä, kun auton uudestaan bongasin: iveco levis joka oli myös varalla,eli varan vara. )




9.8.2012 

Karu julkaisu ålberilta Facessa. ål #2 poistuu. 

Suora kommentti Facebookista: valmiina viimeiselle työvuorolleen HSL:n linjoilla. 4 Tuntia sitten ( 9.8.2012 klo 7.07 )

Sinne menee nytten tämäkin auto, sääliksi käy pk-seudun parhaimisto katoaa sarja kerrallaan, tässätapauksessa auto.

----------


## zige94

9.8.

VT 571 /s738
VT 1205 /s633
VT 495/h74

----------


## joboo

9.8

Helb 7 / H39
Helb 41 / H56
Helb 58 / H75
Helb 105 / 360
Helb 232 / H57
Helb 235 / 363
Helb 320 / H78
Helb 415 / H69
Helb 502 / H14
Helb 610 / 345
Helb 612 / H14
Helb 815 / H41
Helb 946 / 362
Helb 1004 / H70T
Helb 1017 / H78
Helb 9804 / H39
Helb 9934 / H15A
Helb 9948 / 539

----------


## aki

> 9.8
> 
> Helb 33 / 363A
> Helb 9943 / 363


Nämä ovat vakkareita

----------


## zige94

> 9.8
> 
> Helb 1004 / H70T


Ymmärtääkseni kesäkaudella pientä kierrätystä ollut 70T:n ja 70V:n välillä. Kuuden jälkeen nimittäin oli taas #1010 70V:llä, joka on taas normaalisti 70T:n vakio. #1004 on yleensä 70V:n vakio.

----------


## Miccoz

10.8.

VT 476 / V61

----------


## citybus

> Ymmärtääkseni kesäkaudella pientä kierrätystä ollut 70T:n ja 70V:n välillä. Kuuden jälkeen nimittäin oli taas #1010 70V:llä, joka on taas normaalisti 70T:n vakio. #1004 on yleensä 70V:n vakio.


Ziggy on ymmärtänyt oikein.

----------


## Palomaa

10. Elokuuta.
NF 822 (VDL Citea LLE-120 GKN-322) -110T
WL 8 - 105

----------


## ana

Vantaa 10.08.

Vt #521/V53

----------


## zige94

> 10. Elokuuta.
> NF 822 (VDL Citea LLE-120 GKN-322) -110T


822 ja 823 on näkynyt tänään lisäksi linjoilla 106, e24 ja e25.

----------


## LimoSWN

> 822 ja 823 on näkynyt tänään lisäksi linjoilla 106, e24 ja e25.


Kuvien kera http://limoswn.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/Le...a+10.08.2012+/ UPDATE: linkki

lisänä JOKU Helbin kuski kuvaili kans uusia VDL merkkisiä autoja

----------


## Miska

Helsinki pe 10.8.2012

Nobina 806 (2-akselinen Volvo B7RLE / 8900LE) linjalla 740

----------


## joboo

10.8

Helb 42 / H68x
Helb 134 / 730
Helb 610 / H57
Helb 611 / H57
Helb 612 / H14
Helb 9934  / H15A

----------


## Aleksi.K

11.08.2012 Elielinaukio

Nf 798 (Volvo 8900LE)/248 & 231

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 11.8.2012

Nobina 817 / h66

----------


## JT

La 11.8. Espoo

NF #797 / 21

----------


## LimoSWN

11.8.2012

Viimeisen e65 Veolian nimissä ajoi #459 klo 18.24 Mankinjoelle.

----------


## joboo

11.8

Helb 5 / H39
Helb 6 / H43
Helb 609 / H18
Helb 815 / H40
Helb 9805 / H18
NF 744 / 315
NF 778 / 324

----------


## Palomaa

12. Elokuuta.
NF 797 - 248A
NF 831 - 324
NF 808 - v71

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 12.8.2012

NOF 826 / 315
NOF 829 / 324
NOF 828 / 248A

----------


## ana

12.8.

VT #521/V55
VT #1205/530

----------


## joboo

12.8

Helb 911 / H45
Helb 1130 / H14

----------


## LimoSWN

12.8.2012

Linjalla 165: VT #459 ja #89 viimesenä päivänä. 

Viimeset lähdöt Veolian puolelta:

kampista 22.14: #89 > 23.04 k:lx lopetus

Loput hoitaa #459.

----------


## Palomaa

> 12.8.2012
> 
> Linjalla 165: VT #459 ja #89 viimesenä päivänä. 
> 
> Viimeset lähdöt Veolian puolelta:
> 
> kampista 22.14: #89 > 23.04 k:lx lopetus
> 
> Loput hoitaa #459.



Vakioita olivat molemmat.

----------


## rvk1249

13.8.2012

NF 817 / 741K

Aamun ensimmäistä lähtöä ajamassa syysliikenteen alussa 741:llä.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 13.8.2012

PL 883 (CHP-939) / 501. Tämä on teipattu HSL-tilaajaväreihin. Kylkinumero on paperilapulla, jonka alta näkyy numero 28
PL 884 (NIN-613) / 501. 12-metrinen Irisbus Crossway LE, valkoinen viininpunaisella helmalla. Tässäkin kylkinumero paperilapulla. Gorba-linjakilvissä vaihteli "501 Tapiola" / "Hagalund" (ilman linjanumeroa)
lisäksi PL 760 tuli puoli seitsemän jälkeen tyhjänä Vattuniemeen
PL 785 (teli-8900LE, FKN-368) / 110T
Taksikuljetys FKN-324 (Irisbus-pikkubussi) / h15
PL 783 (teli-8900LE, FKN-366) / 106K

----------


## Nak

Varmaan tulee pohjolaankin uudet irisbussit myöhässä, jos korsisaarelle oli sanottu suoraan että auto saapuu myöhässä?

----------


## aki

13.8

h39 / Helb 50, 125, 220, 222
v55 / VT 569
v56,k / VT 153, 571
510 / PL 789-798 (Volvo 8900LE-teli)

Myyrmäen näyttötaulut valehtelivat linjan 510 päätepisteeksi edelleen Vantaankosken ja 39:n päätepiste Martinlaakso oli vaihtunut Malminkartanoksi.

----------


## ipeniemela

13.8.2012

NOF 298 / e21

Loppuunajettu City-ällä sieltä tuli, vaikka tuliterää VDL:ää odotin.  :Sad:

----------


## Tonttu18

13.8

h18/ HelB 230 (Volvo Säffle 8500LE), 807 (Volvo 8700LE)
h24/ HelB 728 (MAN Lion's City)
h63/ HelB 802 (MAN Lion's City LL), 6 (Scania Ikarus E94 teli)
h66A/ NF 611 (Volvo 8700LE teli)
h68/ HelB 133 (Scania Ikarus E94)
h70V/ HelB 904 (MAN Lion's City LL)

----------


## JT

Ma 13.8. Espoo

NF #606 / 15
NF #614 / 121
NF #615 / 3
NF #626 / 550
NF #800 / 247A
NF #802 / 247A
NF #804 / 248A
NF #811 / 270A
NF #813 / 270A
NF #830 / 26
NF #834 / 24
NF #835 / 23V
NF #839 / 21V
NF #840 / 23V
NF #842 / 29T
NF #854 / 26
NF #855 / 22
NF #859 / 25
NF #860 / 315
NF #861 / 20
NF #865 / 27
NF #868 / 20
NF #871 / 24
NF #873 / 20
NF #877 / 345

PL #784 (teli, FKN-367) / 106
PL #786 (teli, FKN-369) / 106K
PL #787 (teli, FKN-370) / 110T
PL #823 (2-aks, FKN-383) / 106
PL #861 / 18Z
PL #866 (2-aks) / 110
PL #872 (2-aks, FKN-389) / 110
PL #880 (2-aks, NIN-808) / 110
PL #881 (2-aks, NIN-809) / 110

VT #166 / 143AT (tämä on siirretty Vantaalta Espooseen)

----------


## Tonxhu

NF 829 / 345 - Elikkäs VDL bongattu Elielinaukiolla, noin kello seitsemän aikaan. Taitaapi jäädä vakioksi linjalle?

----------


## Joonas Pio

13.8.

NF 679 / h62
HelB 219 / h63
HelB 113 / h70T
NF 53 / e35
NF 480 / v46
NF 434, 477 / v60
NF 747 / v63
VT 193 / v70
NF 338, 352, 487 / 577

----------


## Palomaa

> NF 829 / 345 - Elikkäs VDL bongattu Elielinaukiolla, noin kello seitsemän aikaan. Taitaapi jäädä vakioksi linjalle?


VDL sinne on tarjottu.

----------


## aki

13.8

v45 / NF 426
v53 / VT 160
v55 / VT 375

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:59 ----------




> NF 829 / 345 - Elikkäs VDL bongattu Elielinaukiolla, noin kello seitsemän aikaan. Taitaapi jäädä vakioksi linjalle?


Tästä päivästä lähtien kaikki kalusto linjoilla 315, 324 ja 345 pitäisi olla näitä uusia VDL-busseja, satunnaisia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta.

----------


## Palomaa

13. Elokuuta.
VT 575 - 132
VT 370 - e31

----------


## joboo

13.8

Helb 226 / s39 Lähti tyhjillään Rukkilanpolun pysäkiltä.

----------


## ipeniemela

> Tästä päivästä lähtien kaikki kalusto linjoilla 315, 324 ja 345 pitäisi olla näitä uusia VDL-busseja, satunnaisia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta.


Päteekö tämä sääntö Myös linjoihin e20-e29?

----------


## JT

> Päteekö tämä sääntö Myös linjoihin e20-e29?


Ei, koska kilpailun ratkeamisen jälkeen päätettiin jatkaa linjan e20 liikennöintiä, jota varten kohteen automäärä kasvoi kahdella. Ne kaksi autoa on sovittu olevan kalustopisteiltään vähintään vm. 2000 Euro2-Carrusten veroisia.

----------


## ipeniemela

Itse käytän linjoja e21, e29, e82 ja 324. Noihin oli tarjottu pelkkiä uusia, ellen väärin muista.

----------


## MMH

Helsinki 13.8.12

H24/HelB 504
H16/NF 686 (Korkeasaari-Säffle, linjanumero paperilapulla)
H93/HelB 133, 108
h18/HelB 806, 1105

----------


## aki

> Itse käytän linjoja e21, e29, e82 ja 324. Noihin oli tarjottu pelkkiä uusia, ellen väärin muista.


Juu, noihin on tarjottu pelkkiä uusia, voihan olla että ne e20:n vanhemmat autot saattaa kalustokierrätyksen takia eksyä ajoittain myös muille pohjois-Espoon liityntälinjoille.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:25 ----------




> Helsinki 13.8.12
> 
> H16/NF 686 (Korkeasaari-Säffle, linjanumero paperilapulla)


Tuo on vakiosijoitus koska linjalla h16 korvattiin linja h11, saa nähdä milloin linjakilpiin saadaan ohjelmoitua h16?

----------


## LimoSWN

> 13.8.2012
> 
> NOF 298 / e21
> 
> Loppuunajettu City-ällä sieltä tuli, vaikka tuliterää VDL:ää odotin.


Älä huoli  :Smile:  165:lla oli Nof 291 samanmoinen city l.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:34 ----------

13.8 

Nof #291 @ 165 ( City L )
Nof 484 @165 ( 8700)
Nof 838 @ e27,e82 (VDL)
nof 831 @ e82 (VDL)

----------


## Pera

13.8

h17: NF 625 (Volvo 8700LE)
h40: HelB 217 (Volvo 8500LE teli)
h63: HelB 803 ja 901 (MAN Lions City teli), 215 (Volvo 8500LE teli) ja 1206 (Lahti Scala teli)
615: HelB 115 (Omni Scala)

----------


## ipeniemela

13.8.2012

NOF 847 / e29

Eka matka VDL:ssä takana. Yllättävän pehmeää oli kyyti. Välistä sisätilan linjakilpi jäi ns "jumiin", mm. näytti stoppia vielä pysähtymisen jälkeen, vaikka kuskin kojelaudassa ei enää merkkivalo palanut. Lisäksi minkäänlaista merkkiääntä ei kuulunut stoppia painettaessa, liekö normaalia? Ilmastointi tuntui toimivan kohtalaisen hyvin. Melko rouheasti VOITHin loota laittoi koneeseen kierroksia ekalla, ns. DIWA-vaihteella.  :Laughing:  Matkustamon penkit olivat hieman kovan tuntuisia ja bussin ominaishaju vähän imelähkö.

Ennen tätä matkustin myös PL:n uudella Volvo 8900LE:llä numero 872 linjalla 510 ja ihmettelin, miten hiljainen se oli. Kierroksia ei kone ottanut melkein ollenkaan verrattuna vanhempiin 8700LE:ihin. Liekö tässä kevyemmeällä korirakenteella osansa, jaksaa vetää vähemmällä?

----------


## Joonas Pio

13.8.

NF 329 / h17
HelB 807 / h18
NF 122 / h65A
HelB 131 / h77
NF 439, 601 / e3
VT 163 / e13
NF 482 / e20
NF 650 / e28
NF 659 / e28KB
NF 347 / v63
VT 379 / 150K
NF 98 / 158
NF 287, 291, 294, 345 / 165

----------


## aki

> 13.8
> 
> 615: HelB 115 (Omni Scala)


Saattoi olla aika ahdasta jos sattui kentän ruuhkaisimpiin lähtöihin :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

13. Elokuuta.
ÅL 15 / e16

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:36 ----------

13. Elokuuta jatkoa:
NF 772 - 270A

----------


## joboo

13.8

Helb 12 / H68
Helb 34 / 362 (koko mainos poistettu)
Helb 105 / H41
Helb 112 / H18
Helb 124 / S39
Helb 231 / H52
Helb 255 / H42
Helb 413 / 363
Helb 421 / H18
Helb 616 / H45
Helb 617 / H45
Helb 733 / H45
Helb 734 / H45
Helb 810 / H42
Helb 912 / H42
Helb 9909 / H45
Helb 9932 / H75

H45:lle on nähtävästi jonkin näkönen katoopaikka minne laitetaan muitten linjojen roippeet.

----------


## Nak

13.8

Helb 1001 / 102T

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 13.8.2012

NOF 853 / 435
NOF 815 / 248A
NOF 862 / 345
NOF 796 / 270A
NOF 812 / 231
NOF 820 / 741K
NOF 805 / 270
NOF 819 / 741K
NOF 807 / 742
NOF 814 / 231K
NOF 833 / 345
NOF 845 / 315

Tässä vielä kuva PL 884:stä:

Ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan käyttöönotto on 3.2.2012 ja omistaja Iveco Belgium NV/SA

----------


## Palomaa

> Tässä vielä kuva PL 884:stä:
> 
> Ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan käyttöönotto on 3.2.2012 ja omistaja Iveco Belgium NV/SA


Onko sinulla tietoa onko tämä jäämässä Pohjolalle ja maalataan HSL-väreihin vai onko tämä väliaikainen auto?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko sinulla tietoa onko tämä jäämässä Pohjolalle ja maalataan HSL-väreihin vai onko tämä väliaikainen auto?


En tiedä.

Vielä havaintoja 13.8.2012:

VT 152:ssa matkalaukkuteline on korvattu penkkiparilla. VT 157:ssä sen sijaan on vielä matkatavarateline.

h65A:lla ja h66A:lla olleissa NOF 611:ssä ja 612:ssa oli Helmi.

----------


## Palomaa

> En tiedä.


Ok, hieno kuva joka tapauksessa.  :Smile: 

Jatkoa:

PL 854 - Sjöbergin perässä Länsiväylällä ennen Matinsolmua.
VT 350 - 132N

----------


## aki

13.8  klo 20.30

v43 / NF 404
530 / VT 557

----------


## ipeniemela

14.8.2012

NOF 285 / e21, tähän on asennettu turvaohjaamo.

----------


## Pihkaniitty

Keravalla eilen 16.20 - 17.00 välillä:
VT181-738
VT195-jäi linja näkemäti
VT214-973
VT228-738
VT229-633
VT310-633
VT364-738K
VT490-973
VT491-973
VT493-633
Korsisaari81>Ke5
Korsisaari51>Ke5
TaksikuljetusVHZ-838>Ke8
Porvoon liikenne65-953/950
Ja myöhemmin illalla vielä
VT335-973
VT453-973

----------


## tohpeeri

Ajoin PL 884:llä eilen ja laskin siinä olevan istumapaikkoja peräti 45.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ajoin PL 884:llä eilen ja laskin siinä olevan istumapaikkoja peräti 45.


47 istumapaikkaa. Kuvat tulossa illalla.

PL 870 - 501V

----------


## zige94

14.8.

NF 625 /h17, matkustajia ruhtinaalliset 3-4. Ja eivät olleet vanhempaa sukupolvea kuten olisi voinut olettaa.. 
HelB 1105 , 1106, 1107/h18
HelB 9804 /h63

h14:n kilvet on vielä Eiran Sairaala 3B:n pysäkillä Hernesaaren suuntaan. Siinä pari vanhempaa rouvaa sitä odotteli (0442)


Lisäys: Pysähtykö h14 aikasemminkaan edes tuossa?

----------


## joboo

14.8

Helb 50 / H39B
Helb 51 / H39B
Helb 52 / H39B
Helb 232 / H52A
Helb 312 / 363
Helb 314 / H40
Helb 418 / H51
Helb 734 / H45
Helb 933 / H51
Helb 934 / H51
NF 626 / 550

----------


## chauffer

> 14.8.
> h14:n kilvet on vielä Eiran Sairaala 3B:n pysäkillä Hernesaaren suuntaan. Siinä pari vanhempaa rouvaa sitä odotteli (0442)
> 
> 
> Lisäys: Pysähtykö h14 aikasemminkaan edes tuossa?


Pysähtyi Eirasta tultaessa Kamppiin päin...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:18 ----------

14.8. n. klo. 11.20 NF 826(VDL), hätävilkut päällä Kuusitien pysäkillä kilvet pimeänä :Laughing:  Sama auto nollaili virtoja aikaisemmin aamulla Vihdintiellä...

----------


## PKL-YTV

> Onko sinulla tietoa onko tämä jäämässä Pohjolalle ja maalataan HSL-väreihin vai onko tämä väliaikainen auto?


Ei ole jäämässä. Kyseinen auto on korvaamassa myöhässä olevia kolmea ivecoa toisen yksilön ohella.

----------


## Palomaa

14. Elokuuta.
NF 619 - e3  :Laughing: 
VT 166 - e31
PL 899 - e42
ÅL 4 menossa Martinlaaksoon 530lle "Hyvää huomenta" kilvillä.
VT 176 - 154
NF 405 - 160K
NF 626 - 550
HelB 316 - 102

NF 480 - 65A
NF 478 - 65A

NF 298 - 165, simahti Piispansilta pysäkille mutta uutta yritystä kehiin..

----------


## ipeniemela

14.8.2012

NOF 805 (Volvo 8900LE) / e21

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 14.8.2012

NOF 801 / 270A
PL 834 / 501

----------


## Miska

Helsinki 14.8.2012

Nobina 858 (VDL Citea) / 247A

----------


## Palomaa

14. Elokuuta.
NF 822, 824, 851 / e65K

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 14. Elokuuta.
> NF 822, 824, 851 / e65K


Nämä kaikki kolme Kiviruukin VDL:ää ovat arkisin e65K:n vakioita.

----------


## Palomaa

> Nämä kaikki kolme Kiviruukin VDL:ää ovat arkisin e65K:n vakioita.


Jaa no niitä ei ollut vielä tänne merkattu niin teimpä sen, kyllä tiedossa oli koska kuvasin e65K:n tänään illalla.  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

14.8

Helb 69 / S39
Helb 612 / H45
Helb 616 / H41
Helb 736 / H69
Helb 901 / H39B
Helb 1008 / H57

----------


## Palomaa

Vielä jatkoa tälle päivälle:

VT 574 - e11
NF 666 - 107
VT 163 - e13
NF 744 - e15
HelB 904 - 70V


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:00 ----------




> Helsinki 13.8.2012
> PL 883 (CHP-939) / 501 ... jonka alta näkyy numero 28


Selailin kuviani ja tuohan on Ex. Westendin Linja 28 tai siis lainassa ollut Westendillä?

----------


## hana

> VT 152:ssa matkalaukkuteline on korvattu penkkiparilla.


VT 152 on sitten jatkossa vakio linjalla 731. Autossa on nyt myös kameravalvonta ja kuljettajan ajotapaa seuraava laite. Saahan sillä vielä pari vuotta ajaa :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Selailin kuviani ja tuohan on Ex. Westendin Linja 28 tai siis lainassa ollut Westendillä?


Vehicon autojahan tuo muistaakseni on.

----------


## aki

14.8

453 / VT 492

----------


## Palomaa

> Vehicon autojahan tuo muistaakseni on.


Onhan se Vehicon auto mutta kuten sanoin niin se oli lainassa Westendillä kylkinumerolla 28, taannoin taisin kysellä että onko Westendillä moista autoa enään, koska mitään ei ole kuulunut, mutta nykyisin se on vaan HSL-väreissä ja Pohjolalla käytössä.

----------


## aki

15.8

v37,38 / VT 214

----------


## joboo

15.8

Helb 35 / h51
Helb 244 / h18
Helb 305 / h41
Helb 802 / h63
Helb 933 / h51
Helb 941 / h41

----------


## zige94

15.8.

VT 495 /s74, tämä näyttäisi jääneen vakioksi (koko kesän oli 74:lla)
NF 477 viiletti äsken Suurmetsäntietä Tapanilan erällä päin kilvillä 72 Tapanila Mosabacka
VT 568 /s74, kuljettaja ei tiennyt mihin mennä vaan ajoi 2kierrosta liikenneympyrää ympäri Puistolan raitilla ennen kuin hoksasi oikean suunnan (Porttipuisto)

----------


## aki

> 15.8.
> 
> VT 495 /s74, tämä näyttäisi jääneen vakioksi (koko kesän oli 74:lla)


Tuon 495:n tilalle on v55:lle tullut VT 237.

----------


## zige94

Lisäystä:


NF 862 /s122A (VDL)
NF 772 /s122
HelB 23 /h57

----------


## LimoSWN

> 14. Elokuuta.
> 
> 
> NF 298 - 165, simahti Piispansilta pysäkille mutta uutta yritystä kehiin..


Mitä romuja ne tänne toi? - Nyt kansa vaatii VDL:ää
Ettei muute tämä olis ollu se jota kuuntelin, kun myöhästyin itse 165:ta volvo oli ja tuulettimen hihna huus,mut ei nähny, metsä edessä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Mitä romuja ne tänne toi? - Nyt kansa vaatii VDL:ää
> Ettei muute tämä olis ollu se jota kuuntelin, kun myöhästyin itse 165:ta volvo oli ja tuulettimen hihna huus,mut ei nähny, metsä edessä.


Miksei voida laittaa yhtään parempia autoja, sillä olen aivan varma että niitä löytyy Klovista, 106/110:stä sekä muista linjoista ylijääneitä autoja on aivan varmasti, korvaisi ainakin nämä ihan hulluimmat autot kuten Carrus City L:ät sekä Scania Ikarukset.. hyhhyh..

----------


## aki

> Miksei voida laittaa yhtään parempia autoja, sillä olen aivan varma että niitä löytyy Klovista, 106/110:stä sekä muista linjoista ylijääneitä autoja on aivan varmasti, korvaisi ainakin nämä ihan hulluimmat autot kuten Carrus City L:ät sekä Scania Ikarukset.. hyhhyh..


City L:ä ei e65/165:n sopimukseen ole edes tarjottu, sinne on tarjottu 3 uutta, 4 kpl volvo B7RLE (ilmeisesti sarjasta 483-499 vm-07) sekä 2 kpl Ikarus E94 (vm-02) Ei tuo nyt niin huonoa kalustoa minusta ole, kuten itsekin tiedät, niin on täysin normaalia että hajonnutta tai huollossa olevaa autoa saattaa tuurata vanhempi City L tai vastaava. Eikä ne kaikki nobinan City L:t niin loppuunajettuja ole, on siellä seassa hyviäkin yksilöitä joilla on edelleen ilo matkustaa :Smile:

----------


## Nak

15.8

Vt 206 / 147 & 150/A

----------


## Miska

Helsinki / Vantaa 15.8.2012

VT 348 / v62
NOF 288 / 612K
NOF 484 / 740

----------


## villejuhani

15.08. 
helb 900-sarjan Manteli h70V, tarkempaa numeroa en ehtinyt saada 
helb 48 h84, oli ulkoapäin ikäisekseen aikas siistissä kunnossa.

----------


## Palomaa

> helb 900-sarjan Manteli h70V, tarkempaa numeroa en ehtinyt saada


Taisi olla 904, niinkuin eilenkin.

----------


## joboo

15.8

Helb 110 / H41
Helb 301 / H45
Helb 417 / H51
Helb 941 / H42
Helb 9804 / H63
Helb 9941 / 362

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:48 ----------




> 15.08.  
> helb 48 h84, oli ulkoapäin ikäisekseen aikas siistissä kunnossa.


Juuri tuo Helb 48 oli korjattu saamistaan vaurioistaan uuteen kuntoon.

----------


## zige94

> Taisi olla 904, niinkuin eilenkin.


904 oli mielestäni tänään kyllä h43:lla (havainto n. 19:50 aikoihin Elieliltä).

----------


## JT

Ke 15.8. Espoo

----------


## Palomaa

> Ke 15.8. Espoo


jassoo, olikohan VDL:ää numerolta 862 korvaamassa, joka eksyi 122A:lle?

----------


## zige94

> jassoo, olikohan VDL:ää numerolta 862 korvaamassa, joka eksyi 122A:lle?


Tai muuten vaan e22:n vakio VDL hajonnu. Kyllä ne uudetkin autot voivat hajota  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> 


Mitä vihjaat tuolla?

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 16.8.2012

PL 782 / 106K
PL 866 (FKN-386) / 110
WL 95:stä on poistettu Iskelmäradion kokomainokset ja se on valkoinen

----------


## aki

15.8

650 / VT 157

16.8

v52 / VT 382

----------


## zige94

> Mitä vihjaat tuolla?


En mitään erikoista, sitä vaan etteivät ne uudet autot ole mitään ihme autoja jotka eivät voi hajota parissa päivässä liikennöimisen aloitettua niinkuin jotkut ajattelevat.

----------


## ipeniemela

> En mitään erikoista, sitä vaan etteivät ne uudet autot ole mitään ihme autoja jotka eivät voi hajota parissa päivässä liikennöimisen aloitettua niinkuin jotkut ajattelevat.


Uutenahan ne autot vasta hajoilevatkin, kun "lastentauteja" ei ole vielä saatu karsittua pois.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Uutenahan ne autot vasta hajoilevatkin, kun "lastentauteja" ei ole vielä saatu karsittua pois.


Näinpä, ja ymmärtääkseni noita VDL:iä ei ole edes koeajettu paljon yhtään, ja vähän epäilen että onko edes kaikille 56 VDL:llä ehditty koeajella varikko aluetta lukuunottamatta, joten viat mitä löytyvät niistä, ilmenevät nyt vasta linjalla..  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

15.8

Wl 15 / 213N

16.8

Helb 9948 / 360
Helb 25 / 363

Nf 299 / e27
Nf 877 / e65K

----------


## Palomaa

16. Elokuuta.
NF 748 - h21V
HelB 727 - h24
HelB 728 - h24

----------


## zige94

> 16. Elokuuta.
> HelB 727 - h24
> HelB 728 - h24


h24:lle jouduttiin lisäämään autoja vuorovälin noustua 30minuutista 20minuuttiin, sekä linjan reitin pidennettyä. Nyt siellä on ymmärtääkseni vakioina ne kaksi hybridiä sekä pätkä manneja, juuri nuo havaitsemasi (728:n näin eilen).

----------


## aki

> 16.8
> 
> Helb 9948 / 360
> Helb 25 / 363


Kummatkin ovat ruuhka-vakioita linjoilla 360-364

----------


## JT

To 16.8. Espoo

----------


## Miska

Helsinki 16.8.2012

HelB 53 / h84
HelB 66 / h86

----------


## Palomaa

> To 16.8. Espoo


Mitäköhän Volvoista tämä on korvaamassa?

----------


## joboo

16.8

Helb 6 / S39
Helb 124 / S39
Helb 272 / H70T
Helb 611 / H14
Helb 708 / H51
Helb 733 / H45
Helb 734 / H45
Helb 810 / H69
Helb 1005 / H70T
Helb 1126 / H45
Helb 1127 / H54
Helb 1217 / H43

----------


## aki

> 16.8
> 
> Helb 124 / S39


Tämä näyttäisi olevan vakio, on ollut 39:llä maanantaista lähtien. Suurin osa 39:n kalustosta taitaa koostua kaasu-säffleistä?

----------


## joboo

> Tämä näyttäisi olevan vakio, on ollut 39:llä maanantaista lähtien. Suurin osa 39:n kalustosta taitaa koostua kaasu-säffleistä?


Näin taitaa olla itse mitä olen nähnyt nii siellä kulkisi HelB 219, 220, 222 ainakin nuo säffleistä

----------


## Nak

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...t-katso_kuvat/

Pasilassa roihusi pl:n irisbus #741  :Shocked:

----------


## Palomaa

> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...t-katso_kuvat/
> 
> Pasilassa roihusi pl:n irisbus #741


Mikään ei ole mahdotonta, kuten zige94 täällä aiemmin mainitsi.

----------


## ipeniemela

16.8.2012 NOF 123 / 550

----------


## PKL-YTV

> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...t-katso_kuvat/
> 
> Pasilassa roihusi pl:n irisbus #741


Roihusi = turbo hajosi ja päästi savut...

----------


## Nak

> Roihusi = turbo hajosi ja päästi savut...


 :Very Happy:   hukkaan meni siis jauheet, vaan kyllä turbon hajoaminen aiheuttaa aikamoisen savupöllähdyksen.

17.8

Nf 614 / 270

----------


## joboo

17.8

NF 408 / 550

----------


## chauffer

> Roihusi = turbo hajosi ja päästi savut...


Turbon hajoamisesta aiheutuvat savut tulevat kyllä pääsääntöisesti pakoputkesta, ei koko konehuoneesta...  :Cool:

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 17.8.2012

NOF 619 / h65A
Nobina 287 on AdBlue-varusteltu

----------


## Palomaa

17. Elokuuta.
NF 616 - e10K

----------


## Nak

17.8

Nf 607 / 270

----------


## zige94

17.8.

NF 798 /s345
Linjalle 345 on lisätty viikonlopun ajaksi isompia autoja Weekend Festivalin takia joka järjestetään Espoon Luukissa. Elielillä ollut parhaimmillaan monen sadan metrin jonot 345:een.





> 17.8
> 
> Nf 607 / 270


Ilmeisesti 345:lle on otettu uusia teli-volvoja mm. 270:lta.

Ihmetyttää kyllä että miksei HSL ole lisännyt vuoroja linjalle 345 Helsingistä Luukin suuntaan.. Vai ajetaanko vuorot tuplalähtöinä? http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...aysin_tukossa/

Lisäys: Ilmeisesti ei, mitä nyt facebookista lukenut. Eli teli-Volvoilla on ajettu 345:sta normaalilla vuorovälillä. Myös U346 ollut täpöten täynnä, jonne on kuulemma ensisijaisesti otettu pitemmälle kuin HSL -alueelle menijöitä, sekä ajettu ylimääräinen vuoro joka ei ota Helsingin keskustasta kyytiin (jotta linjan U346 vakiomatkustajat varmasti pääsisivät kyytiin). Tämä tieto on kuitenkin vahvistamaton, perustuu kuultuihin puheisiin.

----------


## Aleksi.K

17.08.2012 Leppävaara

Nf 307 (Volvo Carrus City L)/e23

----------


## PKL-YTV

> Turbon hajoamisesta aiheutuvat savut tulevat kyllä pääsääntöisesti pakoputkesta, ei koko konehuoneesta...


Toki, mutta jos se päästää öljyt ulos, niin silloin savukin tulee muualta kuin pakoputkesta...

----------


## chauffer

> Toki, mutta jos se päästää öljyt ulos, niin silloin savukin tulee muualta kuin pakoputkesta...


Ne öljyt kyllä yleensä tulee nimenomaan sinne pakoputkeen, sieltä sitten valuvat ulos savun kera...

----------


## joboo

17.8

Helb 20 / 506
Helb 245 / H14
Helb 313 / H51
Helb 912 / H18
Helb 1125 / H14
Helb 1206 / H70T

----------


## joboo

18.8

HelB 705 / S39 (Volvo 8700LE- teli)

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 18.8.2012

NOF 848 / 324

----------


## joboo

18.8

Helb 215 / H63
Helb 610 / 363A
Helb 612 / H45
Helb 1129 / H70T
NF 618 / 315

----------


## joboo

19.8

Helb 6 / S39
Helb 7 / S39

----------


## Palomaa

Vähän myöhässä..

18. Elokuuta.
VT 1205 - v51

----------


## aki

19.8

452,k / VT 571

----------


## hana

19.08.12

VT 1207 - 452 (551:n tilalla)

----------


## joboo

19.8

HelB 3 / S39
HelB 210 / S39
HelB 217 / H63
HelB 617 / H52
HelB 815 / H41
HelB 908 / H52
HelB 942 / 363
HelB 956 / 362
HelB 1006 / H45
HelB 1007 / H45
HelB 1009 / H45
HelB 1010 / H45
HelB 1105 / H45
HelB 1126 / H14

----------


## Palomaa

19. Elokuuta.
VT 1205 - 453

----------


## zige94

18.8.

HelB 1127 /h78. Muistaakseni h78:n kilvissä ollut yleensä Malmin Sairaala, 1127:ssa oli eilen pelkkä "78 Malmi"

----------


## Palomaa

> 18.8.
> 
> HelB 1127 /h78. Muistaakseni h78:n kilvissä ollut yleensä Malmin Sairaala, 1127:ssa oli eilen pelkkä "78 Malmi"


Minusta kaikissa on lukenut kaikissa 78 Malmi tai 78 Vuosaari (M).

----------


## zige94

> Minusta kaikissa on lukenut kaikissa 78 Malmi tai 78 Vuosaari (M).


Mulla on pieni hämärä kuva että Volvoissa olisi ainakin lukenut ihan 78 Malmin Sairaala. Mutta voi olla että on vaihdettu 78 Malmi samaan aikaan kun vaihdettiin 78 Vuosaaren Satama (sehän ei enään ole 78 Vuosaari (M)).

Lisäys: Muistin oikein. Erään Kristianin kuvista löytyi todiste: http://krixu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Linja-au...7/HelB+920.JPG <-Volvoissa ainakin on siis lukenut Malmin sairaala. Eilisessä Scalassa luki pelkkä Malmi. Nyt vain kiinnostaisi että oliko pelkkä tuo Scala vai onko kaikkiin vaihdettu pelkkä 78 Malmi?

----------


## zige94

19.8.

HelB 1132 /h75

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Volvoissa ainakin on siis lukenut Malmin sairaala. Eilisessä Scalassa luki pelkkä Malmi. Nyt vain kiinnostaisi että oliko pelkkä tuo Scala vai onko kaikkiin vaihdettu pelkkä 78 Malmi?


Scaloissa on lukenut aina pelkkä Malmi ja Volvoissa Malmin sairaala.

----------


## Nak

18.-19.8

Ål 2 / Espoo Cine 007 ajossa, vielä näytti olevan rahastuslaitteet kiinni  :Smile: 

20.8

Nf 825 / e27

----------


## Pera

> Nyt vain kiinnostaisi että oliko pelkkä tuo Scala vai onko kaikkiin vaihdettu pelkkä 78 Malmi?


Kaikissa autoissa on nykyään pelkkä Malmi määränpäänä. Vartin sivuilta löytyi myös kuva: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki.../viesti/81411/

----------


## Palomaa

20. Elokuuta.
ÅL 1 - e16B
NF 744 - e10K
VT 573 - e11

----------


## zige94

20.8.

NF 817 /h76A, Volvo 8900LE teli.  :Laughing:  (saatte kuvan tunnin sisään) kuva1 kuva2 kuva3 kuva4 kuva5
NF 743 /h76A

VT 136 /h74

----------


## Pera

20.8

h40: HelB 9805 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli)

----------


## Palomaa

Kuva vielä ÅL 1:sestä linjalla 16B.
Korvasi auto 4:sta joka oli huollossa.

----------


## Nak

20.8

Pl 865 / 110T

----------


## zige94

20.8.

Kävin katsomassa pätkän Volvo 8900LE:n numeron.

NF 806 /h76A (rekisterinumero vielä jos eräs epäilee: GKN-306)

----------


## Palomaa

> (rekisterinumero vielä jos eräs epäilee: GKN-306)


Tiedän että tarkoitat eräällä minua, en epäile koska 806 on Hakunilan auto mutta se 79x oli vain tiedossa että on Klovin auto joten se ei voinut olla mahdollista.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> 20.8.
> 
> NF 817 /h76A, Volvo 8900LE teli.  (saatte kuvan tunnin sisään) kuva1 kuva2 kuva3 kuva4 kuva5





> 20.8.
> 
> NF 806 /h76A (rekisterinumero vielä jos eräs epäilee: GKN-306)


Tutkin asiaa ja molemmat ovat olleet samalla "vuorolla". Ovat illan aikana vaihtaneet teliversion lyhyeeseen. Teliversio ollut todennäköisesti aamusta saakka, jolloin oli 2 peruttua vuoroa 76A:lla teknisen vian vuoksi.

----------


## joboo

20.8

Helb 39 / H51
Helb 48 / H84
Helb 50 / S39
Helb 612 / 363A
Helb 702 / S39
Helb 801 / H63
Helb 803 / H63
Helb 912 / 363
Helb 1001 / H43
Helb 1217 / S39
Nf 618 / 550

----------


## aki

20.8

v68 / VT 385
535 / Helb 275

----------


## aki

21.8 aamuruuhka

360 / Helb 9811

----------


## Nak

21.8

Pl 710 / 504
Pl 870 / 110

----------


## Miccoz

21.8.

VT 160 / v52

----------


## joboo

21.8

Helb 69 / H39B
Helb 612 / 363
Helb 736 / H57
Helb 1001 / H43
Helb 1125 / H14
Helb 1206 / H63
Helb 1207 / S39
Helb 1217 / S39
Helb 9811 / 360
Helb 9937 / 362

Onko kaikissa HelB 12xx autojen penkkikankaat semmoiset farkun näköiset? :o

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 22.8.2012

NOF 818 / 741K

----------


## Palomaa

22. Elokuuta.
VT 89 - e11
VT 519 - e31

----------


## aki

22.8

v44 / NF 400

----------


## tohpeeri

21.8 H54/HelB 139 (Scania/Ikarus-pätkä)

----------


## zige94

22.8.

NF 97 /h76A  :Smile:  (Carrus City L) Hyvässä kunnossa muuten, ikkunat ei sumeita ja moottorin ääni normaali ja ovet toimii täydellisesti. Ilo matkustaa.

----------


## joboo

22.8

Helb 501 / H52
Helb 735 / H57
Helb 1001 / S39
Helb 1207 / S39
Nf 123 / 550
PL 776 / H58

----------


## Nak

22.8 

Pl 714 / e18

----------


## zige94

22.8.

NF 480 /h77A/s577 (teli scala)
HelB 1126 /h70T
HelB 1127 /h79 (tämä saattaisi ollakkin vakio johtuen h79:n lisätyistä vuoroista?
HelB 1007 /h70T, vakio, mutta havaintona että moottori pitää kamalaa ääntä, vähän niinkuin joku poraisi.. Tärisee takaosa myös normaalia enemmän.

NF 818 /s741, etukilpi ilmeisesti toisesta reunasta rikki, kilvessä luki "Rautatien" ja puolet t-kirjaimesta näkyi. Loppuosa oli pimeenä sekä suomenkielisestä että ruotsinkielisestä tekstistä.

----------


## Miccoz

22.8.

VT 1205 / V55

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 22.8.
> 
> NF 480 /h77A/s577 (teli scala)


Tämä on yksi niistä monista autoista, jotka on siirretty Klovista Hakunilaan.

----------


## zige94

22.8.

Nyt oli 480 vaihdettu 486:een. NF 486 /s577

----------


## Nak

22.8

PL 822 / e14B

----------


## zige94

19.8. (uutinen 22.8.)

Epäily: Bussikuski kouri 17-vuotiasta tyttöä (otsikko perustuu uutiseen ja väitteeseen, väitteen oikeellisuutta ei ole vielä todistettu). Jos tapahtuma on tosi, on kyseessä joko Veolian kuljettaja (linja 650/652) tai HelBin (linja 620). Linjojen 611 ja 612 liikennöinti ajat eivät sovi tapahtuma-aikaan joten sen vuoksi Nobina ja ESLL rajattu pois.

----------


## KriZuu

20.8 
Vähän vanhempi havainto, mutta ilmoitanpa siitä täällä vasta nyt, kun tunnuskin aktivoitiin tänään.

HelB 67 / h54 Vakio, mutta siitä vaan sen verran, että on päässyt kyllä huonoon kuntoon, kuten varmasti moni muukin HelBin Ikaruksista. Ovet temppuilivat miltei joka pysäkillä välillä Ala-Malmi - Kukkaniityntie. Joskus ei tahtonut mennä kiinni kuljettajan lukuisista yrityksistä huolimatta ja ei ne aina meinannut auetakaan. Moottorikin pitää jo omaa showtaan.

----------


## JT

Ke 22.8. Helsinki

HelB #9937 / 360 & 363

----------


## Palomaa

22. Elokuuta.
ÅL 14 - e16
VT 464 - e31

----------


## joboo

> Ke 22.8. Helsinki
> 
> HelB #9937 / 360 & 363


Ei kyllä tuolla päin nuo bussit ole teli asteikolla täynnä. Hyvin riittää 43-paikkainen. Jopa H45:lla 35-paikkainen  :Very Happy: 

---------- Post Merged at 1:20 ----------

22.8

Helb 74 / 362
Helb 205 / H40
Helb 612 / H57
Helb 801 / H63
Helb 947 / H41
Helb 9935 / 363

----------


## ipeniemela

23.8.2012

NOF 121 ja 123 / 550

----------


## aki

23.8

v52 / VT 157
v53 / VT 155, 512

----------


## Nak

> 23.8.2012
> 
> NOF 121 / 550


121 on kyllä poistunut jo reilu pari vuotta sitten

23.8

Pl 870 / 106K

----------


## JT

To 23.8. Espoo

NF #294 ja #329 / 22

----------


## joboo

23.8

Helb 33 / H45
Helb 305 / H42
Helb 403 / H45
Helb 504 / H45
Helb 803 / H63
Helb 9811 / 360
Helb 9937 / 362

----------


## MMH

23.8.12

3X/HelB 314, 409 ja 811

----------


## joboo

23.8

Helb 942 / H42

----------


## ipeniemela

> 121 on kyllä poistunut jo reilu pari vuotta sitten


Jaa, no sitten muistin kylkinumeron väärin.

----------


## Prompter

Pe 24.8
PL 812 /h64, linjakilvessä pelkästään R, muuten pimeää. 
NOF 763 /h72
HelB 934 /h51, kuski buuttasi bussin Paanutien pysäkillä.
NOF 284 /550
PL 870 /67 (onko 67V:n vakio?)

----------


## Palomaa

24. Elokuuta.
VT 166 - 132
VT 574 - e11
NF 421 - e5
ÅL 1 - 16B

----------


## joboo

24.8

Helb 216 / S39
Helb 305 / H41
Helb 501 / H18
Helb 502 / H57
Helb 503 / H51
Helb 612 / H18
NF 697 / H65A

----------


## zige94

24.8.

NF 486 /s577
NF 487 /h76B

En muista onko mainittu, mutta molemmissa ylläolevista on ilmastointi asennettu ja turvaohjaamo. Ja tietty valvontakamerat.

Näyttäisi olevan molemmat entisiä Klovin autoja. Espoon linjojen HSL tiedotteita ja Espoon kesäaikatauluja löytyy.

HelB 232 /h52A

----------


## Palomaa

24. Elokuuta.
HelB 237 - 615  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

24.8

Pl UOF-404 / 106

----------


## Joonas Pio

24.8.

HelB 809 / 505

----------


## Palomaa

24. Elokuuta.
PL 891 - h23
NF 421 - 107
HelB 63 - 615

----------


## zige94

> 24. Elokuuta.
> HelB 63 - 615


HelB 63 ja 64 ovat vakioita (matkalaukkutelineillä varustettuja myös)

----------


## hana

> 20.8.
> 
> NF 817 /h76A, Volvo 8900LE teli.  (saatte kuvan tunnin sisään) kuva1 kuva2 kuva3 kuva4 kuva5
> NF 743 /h76A
> 
> VT 136 /h74


Kun syksyn alussa lisättiin H74:lle yksi auto niin VT 136:sta taisi tulla vakio :Very Happy:

----------


## jtm

22.8

NF #618/h65A

----------


## zige94

> Kun syksyn alussa lisättiin H74:lle yksi auto niin VT 136:sta taisi tulla vakio


Vakio? Ilmeisesti ruuhka-vuoroissa kun ei ole muulloin näkynyt. Mutta mikäs siinä, mielellään sitä Carrus City L:llä kulkee  :Wink:  Mutta hmm.. -97 autosta vakio? Senhän pitäisi poistua 2013/2014 vaihteessa (12/1997 käyttöönotettu).

----------


## Palomaa

> Vakio? Ilmeisesti ruuhka-vuoroissa kun ei ole muulloin näkynyt. Mutta mikäs siinä, mielellään sitä Carrus City L:llä kulkee  Mutta hmm.. -97 autosta vakio? Senhän pitäisi poistua 2013/2014 vaihteessa (12/1997 käyttöönotettu).


Ehtiihän sillä melkeen puolitoista vuotta kärrätä..

----------


## hana

> Vakio? Ilmeisesti ruuhka-vuoroissa kun ei ole muulloin näkynyt. Mutta mikäs siinä, mielellään sitä Carrus City L:llä kulkee  Mutta hmm.. -97 autosta vakio? Senhän pitäisi poistua 2013/2014 vaihteessa (12/1997 käyttöönotettu).


Ruuhka vakio kyllä. Onhan 731:llä vakiona VT 152, joka ajaa myös päivällä :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Ehtiihän sillä melkeen puolitoista vuotta kärrätä..





> Ruuhka vakio kyllä. Onhan 731:llä vakiona VT 152, joka ajaa myös päivällä


Jep. Mielummin sillä kun Crossarilla!  :Cool:  Kiitti hana tiedosta, mukava tietää ettei kotilinjoilta ole vielä Carrus City L:t poistunut, kun 76A/B:lläkään ei enään niitä ruuhkassa näe (korvattu uudemmilla autoilla).

----------


## hana

> Jep. Mielummin sillä kun Crossarilla!  Kiitti hana tiedosta, mukava tietää ettei kotilinjoilta ole vielä Carrus City L:t poistunut, kun 76A/B:lläkään ei enään niitä ruuhkassa näe (korvattu uudemmilla autoilla).


Ihmettelin itsekin VT 136:sta, mutta H74:lle lisättiin kesken sopimuskauden yksi auto ja tälläinen "sattui" Veolialla olemaan varalla.

----------


## zige94

> Ihmettelin itsekin VT 136:sta, mutta H74:lle lisättiin kesken sopimuskauden yksi auto ja tälläinen "sattui" Veolialla olemaan varalla.


Ja ymmärtääkseni HSL:n pitää sallia tälläisissä tapauksissa melkeinpä mikä tahansa auto, vai? Mikä tälläisissä tapauksissa on virallinen kanta? Eihän tietenkää HSL voi vaatia ilman mitään sopimista Veoliaa pistämään yhtä autoa lisää, kuin mitä sopimuksessa on määrätty, vaan kelpaa mikä tahansa auto?

Vaikea selittää, mutta kaikki ymmärtää varmasti mitä tarkoitan?  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Ja ymmärtääkseni HSL:n pitää sallia tälläisissä tapauksissa melkeinpä mikä tahansa auto, vai? Mikä tälläisissä tapauksissa on virallinen kanta? Eihän tietenkää HSL voi vaatia ilman mitään sopimista Veoliaa pistämään yhtä autoa lisää, kuin mitä sopimuksessa on määrätty, vaan kelpaa mikä tahansa auto?
> 
> Vaikea selittää, mutta kaikki ymmärtää varmasti mitä tarkoitan?


Minä ymmärrän, eli jos sopimuksessa lukee esim. 3 uutta autoa liikenteeseen, ja sitten lisätäänkin yksi auto lisää, niin ei HSL voi odottaa uutta peliä siihen.

----------


## hana

> Ja ymmärtääkseni HSL:n pitää sallia tälläisissä tapauksissa melkeinpä mikä tahansa auto, vai? Mikä tälläisissä tapauksissa on virallinen kanta? Eihän tietenkää HSL voi vaatia ilman mitään sopimista Veoliaa pistämään yhtä autoa lisää, kuin mitä sopimuksessa on määrätty, vaan kelpaa mikä tahansa auto?
> 
> Vaikea selittää, mutta kaikki ymmärtää varmasti mitä tarkoitan?


Siis neuvottelu kysymyshän tämä on. Yleensä kesken sopimuskauden lisätyt autot ovat vanhempia, koska onhan HSL:kin etu että kulut pysyvät kurissa ja liikennöitsijän kannalta tälläisessa tilanteessa uuden auton hankkiminen ei olisí kannattavaa. Toisaalta yleensä liikennöitsijöiltä valmiiksi löytyvät ylimääräiset vara-autot ovat iäkkäämpiä.

----------


## joboo

24.8

Helb 1 / 39/N
Helb 34 / 195
Helb 50 / H39N
Helb 610 / H52
Helb 909 / H14

----------


## zige94

> 24.8
> 
> Helb 34 / 195


Ollut myös 22.8. ja 23.8.

----------


## aki

> Ihmettelin itsekin VT 136:sta, mutta H74:lle lisättiin kesken sopimuskauden yksi auto ja tälläinen "sattui" Veolialla olemaan varalla.


Samalla tavalla  linjalle v51 lisättiin myös kesken sopimuskauden viides auto, siihen tuli vakioksi VT 369 joka ajaa vielä pitkää päivää, aloittaa aamulla ja lopettaa illalla yhdeksän maissa. Ehdottomasti kyseisen linjan mukavin auto :Smile:

----------


## Miska

> Samalla tavalla  linjalle v51 lisättiin myös kesken sopimuskauden viides auto, siihen tuli vakioksi VT 369 joka ajaa vielä pitkää päivää, aloittaa aamulla ja lopettaa illalla yhdeksän maissa. Ehdottomasti kyseisen linjan mukavin auto


Ajaako muuten vieläkin pitkää päivää? Reitin oikaisun ansiosta v51:n viidennen auton pitäisi olla ajossa vain ruuhka-aikaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 25.8.2012

NOF 856 / 315

----------


## Palomaa

25. Elokuuta.
ÅL 16 - e16
WL 3 - 112 - öljypumpun letku hajosi ja alkoi savuttamaan, auto tyhjennettiin Lapinrinne (1233) pysäkille.
WL 59 - 112

----------


## joboo

25.8

Helb 204 / S39
Helb 610 / H45
Helb 611 / H45
Helb 707 / H52
Helb 912 / H40
Helb 946 / 363
Helb 947 / H42
Helb 957 / 363
TLL 13 / H68
TLL 22 / H68

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 25.8
> 
> TLL 13 / H68
> TLL 22 / H68


Mistä lähtien Tammelund on ajanut alihankintana linjaa h68?  :Eek:

----------


## zige94

> Mistä lähtien Tammelund on ajanut alihankintana linjaa h68?


Ilmeisesti syysliikenteen alkamisesta. Kaverini näki keskiviikkona Tammenlundin auton h68:lla, mutta en uskonut häntä ennen tuota toista havaintoa.

----------


## Nak

Ajaako TLL enää linjaa h71?

----------


## bussifriikki

Millä linjoilla voi bongata Tammelundin Mersuja?

----------


## Palomaa

> Ajaako TLL enää linjaa h71?


Ajoi ainakin parisen päivää sitten.  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:07 ----------




> Millä linjoilla voi bongata Tammelundin Mersuja?


h71sellä kuten tähänkin asti.

----------


## KriZuu

> Millä linjoilla voi bongata Tammelundin Mersuja?





> h71sellä kuten tähänkin asti.


... ja totta kai linjalla h73.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ajaako TLL enää linjaa h71?


Eli kuvan kanssa,
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...t/IMG_0448.JPG
Viimeksi näin 17. Elokuuta h71:sellä.

Mutta olisiko mahdollista että TLL ajaa h68:a vain viikonloppuisin, koska kaverini havainto oli myös lauantailta kuten joboonkin, mutta vain viikkoa taakseppäin.

----------


## zige94

> Eli kuvan kanssa,
> http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...t/IMG_0448.JPG
> Viimeksi näin 17. Elokuuta h71:sellä.
> 
> Mutta olisiko mahdollista että TLL ajaa h68:a vain viikonloppuisin, koska kaverini havainto oli myös lauantailta kuten joboonkin, mutta vain viikkoa taakseppäin.


Ei, toisen kaverini havainto oli taas keskiviikolta. Mutta olisiko viikonloppuisin enemmän autoja Tammenlundilta h68:lla kuin arkisin? h73 syö autoja ihan mukavasti.

Ja kuten aikasemmin todettiin voi Tammenlundin mersuja nähä h73:lla Tammenlundin omalla linjalla ruuhkassa. Ainakin kaksi Citaroa h73:lla on ruuhkassa.

----------


## kuukanko

Joinakin aikoina h68 ja h71 ovat kierrätyksessä, jolloin h71:n "omat" autot käyvät h68:llakin.

----------


## Palomaa

26. Elokuuta.
NF 123 - h16, onko vakio vai mitä tuo tuolla tekee?

----------


## joboo

26.8

Helb 204 / S39
Helb 205 / S39
Helb 210 / S39
Helb 610 / H39N
Helb 611 / H45
Helb 1126 / H57

----------


## sm3

Helb 921 ja jokin Veolian bussi kolaroivat Mellunmäessä:

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...si_sairaalaan/

----------


## Palomaa

> Helb 921 ja jokin Veolian bussi kolaroivat Mellunmäessä:
> 
> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...si_sairaalaan/


Näyttää olevan VT 501/511.

----------


## KriZuu

Myös Kampin bussiterminaalissa kolaroitiin:
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki.../viesti/83082/
***

27.8

HelB 139 / h78
HelB 9802 / h54

^ En tiedä, onko vakioita, mutta ainakaan itse en ole niitä nähnyt aiemmin. Who knows?

----------


## zige94

> 27.8
> 
> HelB 9802 / h54
> 
> ^ En tiedä, onko vakioita, mutta ainakaan itse en ole niitä nähnyt aiemmin. Who knows?


9802 on ainakin ollu syysliikenteen ajan h54:lla.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

27. elokuuta:

HelB #9930 (Volvo 7000) linjalla 730
HelB #20 (Volvo 7000) kokopäivävuorossa linjalla h54

----------


## ana

> Näyttää olevan VT 501/511.


Oli siis VT #511

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...494909765.html

----------


## joboo

27.8

Helb 103 / H40
Helb 110 / H14
Helb 204 / S39
Helb 312 / H41
Helb 611 / H45

----------


## aki

28.8

v55 / VT 552

----------


## ipeniemela

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ti-katso_kuva/

PL 786 jumissa Espoossa 28.8.2012 epäonnistuneen kääntämisyrityksen seurauksena.

----------


## joboo

28.8

Helb 7 / H39B
Helb 611 / H45
Helb 9804 / S39

----------


## Nak

28.8

Pl 867 / 110T

----------


## joboo

28.8

Helb 1 / H40
Helb 6 / H63
Helb 35 / H52A
Helb 1101 / H45
Helb 1205 / 194
Helb 1207 / H43

----------


## Palomaa

> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ti-katso_kuva/
> 
> PL 786 jumissa Espoossa 28.8.2012 epäonnistuneen kääntämisyrityksen seurauksena.


Aika hienosti peruutettu, kai kuljettaja sai jonkin näköisen palkinnon teostaan?
Muistelen tuota kun istuin 106 reittivideota kuvaamassa niin aika huterasti se kuski siinäkin lähti peruuttelemaan eikä katsonut taakseen.

----------


## ipeniemela

28.8.2012

NOF 432 / 550

----------


## aki

29.8

v46 / NF 97, 124
v55 / VT 551
v62 / VT 375
v68,A / VT 384

----------


## joboo

29.8

Helb 9804 / S39

----------


## Nak

29.8

Wl 24 / 105 (Renault) ! Takalasi korvattu peltilevyllä

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 29.8
> 
> Wl 24 / 105 (Renault) ! Takalasi korvattu peltilevyllä


Tämähän on jo kerran poistunut liikenteestä, miten on nyt sitten taas ajossa?  :Eek:

----------


## Nak

> Tämähän on jo kerran poistunut liikenteestä, miten on nyt sitten taas ajossa?


Jos #25 on vihdoin päässyt eläkkeelle  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Jos #25 on vihdoin päässyt eläkkeelle


Ei 25:sta saa eläkkeelle päästää.  :Sad:  Hyi noi rellunromut pois.  :Sad:

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ei 25:sta saa eläkkeelle päästää.  Hyi noi rellunromut pois.


25 laskenu kuulemma olarissa nesteensä pihalle. en sitte tiedä tarkemmi  männä viikolla.

----------


## Nak

29.8

Nf 53 / 160K

Pl 816 / 106

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 29.8.2012

NOF 809 / 740
NOF 836 / 324K
Veoliat 81 ja 90 on ilmastoitu täyskokoisella ilmastointilaitteella

----------


## joboo

29.8

Helb 1 / H70T
Helb 204 / S39
Helb 244 / H18
Helb 501 / H45
Helb 503 / H41
Helb 826 / 363
Helb 1127 / H54

----------


## aki

> 29.8
> 
> Helb 501 / H45
> Helb 503 / H41


Näiden lisäksi Helb 502 oli linjalla v35

v51 / VT 158 (497:n tilalla)
v55 / VT 324 (237:n tilalla) 385
453 / VT 451

----------


## JT

To 30.8. Helsinki

VT #384 / 738

----------


## zige94

30.8.

NF 291 /h76A  :Smile: 
HelB 808 /h69

----------


## ode98

Bussit kolaroivat - matkustajille lasia sylin täydeltä

----------


## Aleksi.K

30.08.2012 Helsinki

Helb 9803 (Volvo Carrus City L teli)/615 > Korjatkaa jos on vakio, en sata varma ole.

----------


## Prompter

30.8. Helsinki 
Nobina 130 (Volvo Carrus City L teli) / 612
Nobina 16 (Volvo Carrus City L) / h62, oli myös eilen

----------


## joboo

30.8

Helb 27 / H70T
Helb 501 / H45
Helb 610 / H18
Helb 611 / H51
Helb 1125 / H45
Helb 1206 / S39
Helb 1207 / S39
Helb 9937 / 360
Nf 618 / 550

Helb 217 vaihdettiin Vanha Viertotiellä Helb 1207. S39

----------


## aki

30.8

v68,A / VT 174

----------


## zige94

> Bussit kolaroivat - matkustajille lasia sylin täydeltä


Ja jollakin (todennäköisesti jollaki foorumilaisella) on ollu kivaa esiintyä minuna tuolla kommenteissa..  :Mad:

----------


## Palomaa

31. Elokuuta.
HelB 1017 - 503 (Metro-tariffi ja turvaohjaamo  :Shocked: )
ÅL 1 - e16B
VT 166 - e31
VT 565 - e11

----------


## zige94

> 31. Elokuuta.
> HelB 1017 - 503 (Metro-tariffi ja turvaohjaamo )


Metro-tariffi siinä on siksi koska on Varhan auto  Herttoniemen liityntälinjoille (h84-h88). Vaan eipä taida olla enään, ellei ollut Ruhassa esim. juuri turvaohjaamon asennuksen vuoksi ja päätetty pistää jollekkin linjalle ennen palautusta.

----------


## Palomaa

> Metro-tariffi siinä on siksi koska on Varhan auto  Herttoniemen liityntälinjoille (h84-h88). Vaan eipä taida olla enään, ellei ollut Ruhassa esim. juuri turvaohjaamon asennuksen vuoksi ja päätetty pistää jollekkin linjalle ennen palautusta.


Ja kaksi kuvaa vielä:
Turvaohjaamo
Ulkoa

Jatkoa:
NF 738 - e5

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 31.8.2012

HelB 9931 / 615
VT 80 on ilmastoitu
Nobinat 349 ja 353 on AdBlue-varusteltu. Ainakin 353:ssa on myös turvaohjaamo.

----------


## Palomaa

Jatkoa..
HelB 9934 - 360, 363
WL 94 - 453
VT 571 - 452

----------


## Nak

> Metro-tariffi siinä on siksi koska on Varhan auto  Herttoniemen liityntälinjoille (h84-h88).


503 ajetaan varhasta  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> 503 ajetaan varhasta


Niinpä joo ajetaankin (ja Suomenojalta)...

----------


## Palomaa

Jatkoa..
VT 339 - 530

----------


## Nak

31.8

Nf 299 / e27
Nf 305 / e20

Pl 781 / 110

Wl 61 / 105

----------


## zige94

31.8.

VT 570 /s74, jäi seisomaan Malmin hautausmaan pysäkille Porttipuiston pysäkillä pauneiden loputtua (jarrut pysyivät kiinni). Crossswayssä on kuuleman mukaanpaljn ongelmia paineiden kanssa jotka ovat todella usein vähissä (ainakin Veolian ja Pohjolan versioissa).

Pistetään vielä havaintona että s74 kilvet ovat nykyään  vaihtuvalla tekstillä "74 Porttipuisto IKEA" "74 Portparken IKEA"

Näköjään nykyään 39/B ja 74 onkin jo luokiteltu HSL:n sivuilla seutulinjoihin. Näyttää hauskalta kolminumeroisia  ennen kaksi 2numeroista seutulinjaa.

----------


## joboo

31.8

Helb 1001 / S39 (HELMI-näyttö)

----------

